# First Show and Lots of Mistakes



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh so sorry about your mom! I'm like you though, I like to work when times are difficult. Congrats on going anyway, it's all a learning experience and now you and Louie know what to expect for next time, which is half the battle.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am also very sorry for your horrible loss. Good for you to keep on keeping on - you're a brave soul. 

I think you did fantastic. I would have been impressed with your achievements if you had managed them in 'good' times - the fact that you were able to do this with so much turmoil and heartache in your life is awe inspiring. 

You are definitly worthy of respect - and you have mine.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

So so sorry about your mother. I am sure she would have wanted you to carry on and you did we'll for the first time. I would have been a bundle of nerves.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Thank you so much for your support*

Indiana,

Thank you so much for your post! I learned more in three days than I've learned in several obedience classes! I had a wonderful, experienced, poodle mentor named Diane who helped me with show attire and so much more---plus I met a highly experienced handler at the show named Linda, who had Belgian sheepdogs. Linda spent well over an hour with me, after the show, helping me with techniques and suggestions! I feel so encouraged to keep going---and I'm looking forward to learning more and more for the next show!

The people at the dog show were incredibly supportive and helpful! What a wonderful group!

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

I think Louie and you did a terrific job, especially under the circumstances. Congratulations on what you both have accomplished. Next time will be easier, I'm sure. You know how sorry I am for the loss of your beloved mother. I wish there was something I could say that would help. Working with your spoo is probably the best therapy that there is...at least that has been true for me. Continued hugs and prayers from me and my poodles. Your mom will be an angel watching over you:angel:.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am sorry for the loss of your Mom! Congrats to you and Louie on a job well done.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thank you Indiana, BorderKelpie, Qarza, Petitpie's DH, and Arreau Standard Poodles! Your kindness and support mean a lot to me.

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

Congrats to you and Louie! I know what that kind of loss is like, so I can say with some confidence that the best way to honour lost loved ones is to live your life to the fullest, and never take tomorrow for granted. You have my respect for sure!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am so sorry about your Mom. I bet she would have been proud of you and Louie. Great job done at a very tough time.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*HerdingStdPoodle*: My sympathy for the loss of your mother, and my admiration for going on with the show. You showed true grit in doing so. Try to have faith that things will get easier in time, all the way around. Nice to see you in the obedience show ring with Louie! I look forward to following your progress. I know you will achieve your goals. Best of luck!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Wisdom*



Curls said:


> ...I know what that kind of loss is like, so I can say with some confidence that the best way to honour lost loved ones is to live your life to the fullest, and never take tomorrow for granted.


Thank you, Curls, for your wisdom!
HerdingStdPoodle


----------

